
Google Spaces about Computer Science - egorsmkv
https://egorsmkv.github.io/google-spaces/
======
egorsmkv
I also encourage everyone to create their own space (one can only create 100
Spaces) and Pull Requests sent to the repository.

------
Amir6
Wow that was Quick! I haven't joined yet but is there a public list of all
spaces? Can you search by topic (or even hashtag)?

~~~
egorsmkv
Unfortunately no. 99 percent made me. But I deliberately made it to GitHub to
others added their own Spaces.

